# SAS:   What colour is the boathouse in Hereford?



## Scoobie Newbie

Could anyone tell me what the colour of the boathouse is in Hereford?  The only pictures I have seen are b/w.  Thanks.


----------



## mdh

Isn't that Robert De Niro's line in Ronin when he umasks the fake SAS guy?


----------



## Britney Spears

So CFL is actually Robert De Niro?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

The movie sparked the memory of seeing it in a SAS book but it was in b&w.  God those SAS types are the dogs bullocks.


----------



## Slim

What was in the case?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Come on Slim last get back on target here and not get on a Army.ca famous tanget.


BTW it was his soul.


----------



## Slim

CFL said:
			
		

> BTW it was his soul.



 Of course it was...My bad ;D


----------



## KevinB

Slim said:
			
		

> What was in the case?


I cant remember...


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

The case doesn't really matter guys...he wasn't there for the case...he was there for Seamus...don't you get it...he never left...he never left...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

mdh said:
			
		

> Isn't that Robert De Niro's line in Ronin when he umasks the fake SAS guy?



"How the f*ck should I know?"


----------



## bubba

hey CFL you ain't gettin ready to try out for the SAS ARE YOU TOUGH ENOUGH tv show are ya bye.


----------



## Armymedic

Is knowing what colour the boathouse is a prerequisite for the show? I was just wondering how close the show was to the real thing.


----------



## Blue Max

Found this via GOOGLE;

Hi Tonet, I am in the UK though I did spend nearly 15 years in Germany in the army and my oldest son lives and works there. I live in the city of Hereford home of the SAS lol. I am 59 and semi retired.I am originaly from South Wales but Hereford was my last post in the army so I stayed her it s only 1 hour 15 drive to visit my familly so this is ok.
by Rich

The question is in jest, a reference to the movie, RONIN, eh, Tonet? 
Is there really a boathouse in Hereford? If so, I'm rather curious about the colour since we never get an answer from the movie.
by Jaime Unson  

by Rich Rich 
Hi Jaime,There is the Hereford rowing club right on the river bank can't remember the colours though concrete and dark oak I think lol, must take a run past again to see. I have'nt seen the movie (film here) lol so I do'nt know.  

I think it is urban myth brought on by a good line in a popular movie, anyway the 22nd Reg has moved to an old RAF base, Credenhill in Herefordshire.

A better question would be:
What is engraved on the Regimental Clock Tower?


----------



## paracowboy

> A better question would be: What is engraved on the Regimental Clock Tower?


not really. It's been widely written about in most of the "I was a teenage SAS operator" books that were so hot in the '90s. Any poser could bluff through it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I found a picture of it.  Anyone been there.  Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Bartok5

I've never personally been to Hereford, but a good friend of my Uncle's ex-girlfriend told me that the  boat-house is gray.  By the same token, the clock-tower supposedly says "set your watch back one hour".  Something to do with special SAS "daylight savings time", or some such....

Anyhow.....Armed with the above wisdom, I heartily advise each and every one of you to sally forth onto various international military discussion sites and spread the truth.  SOCNET.com and Lightfighter.net would be great places for you guys to start telling the various "internet wannabes" that they don't have a frigging clue.....  After all, it is well-known that the people who hang out on those sites "can't handle the truth!!"

Seriously.  Go for it.

Mark


----------



## Blue Max

On 30 September 2000 at 11.00 hours, the 22nd Special Air Service Regiment held the Official Opening Ceremony for their new Stirling Lines Headquarters at Credenhill in Herefordshire. 

It was performed by both The Rt Hon The Earl of Jellicoe and the Regiments Commanding Officer. The ceremony took place next to the unit's majestic and sombre "Clock Tower", which had been re-housed in the barracks memorial garden in front of the Regimental church. 

Engraved on the memorial are the names of Regiment members who have lost their life after being prepared to "go beyond that last blue mountain barred with snow" which is the units aim. Included was the last name, Brad Tinnion, who gave his life in the recent Sierra Leone conflict. 

http://members.aol.com/cartypat/sas.htm


----------



## Lazy W

Sorry, no clue about the colour of the boathouse, but the full inscription on the clock reads:

We are the Pilgrims, master; we shall go
Always a little further; it may be
Beyond that last blue mountain barred with snow
Across that angry or that glimmering sea...


----------



## Lazy W

It is from "THE GOLDEN JOURNEY TO SAMARKAND" by James Elroy Flecker
A copy is at:
http://www.tvheaven.ca/samarkand.htm


----------



## enfield

Blue Max said:
			
		

> On 30 September 2000 at 11.00 hours, the 22nd Special Air Service Regiment held the Official Opening Ceremony for their new Stirling Lines Headquarters at Credenhill in Herefordshire.



Its just a trick, a deception. Why would they move the SAS? Everyone knows the SAS is part of the Army. Why would they be at an RAF base? Obviously a rouse. Its like moving JTF2 to Cold Lake. 

I saw a book that said the boathouse was plywood, can anyone confirm?


----------



## George Wallace

Enfield said:
			
		

> Its just a trick, a deception. Why would they move the SAS? Everyone knows the SAS is part of the Army. Why would they be at an RAF base? Obviously a rouse. Its like moving JTF2 to Cold Lake.
> 
> I saw a book that said the boathouse was plywood, can anyone confirm?



That would mean that the Air Force is closing down Cold Lake and the big wigs in Disneyland on the Rideau, in a cost saving measure, would move the JTF out to Cold Lake to keep them away from the prying eyes of the Local Civilian Population and further removed from the Inquisitive Press.


----------



## bossi

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That would mean that the Air Force is closing down Cold Lake and the big wigs in Disneyland on the Rideau, in a cost saving measure, would move the JTF out to Cold Lake to keep them away from the prying eyes of the Local Civilian Population and further removed from the Inquisitive Press.



They're gradually closing Goose Bay, not Cold Lake.



			
				Enfield said:
			
		

> Its just a trick, a deception. Why would they move the SAS? Everyone knows the SAS is part of the Army. Why would they be at an RAF base? ...



Probably for the same reason they're putting in a new control tower at CFB Trenton (strategic airlift), and why some people are sniffing around for some real estate further away from prying eyes (e.g. Mountainview) ...

Having said that, the RAF connection also has to do with the "A" in SAS ... and gravity-powered delivery systems that don't require runways ...
http://www.socnetcentral.com/vb/showthread.php?p=547679#post547679


----------

